# AMMYY Admin Scam be aware!!!!!!!



## AverageWhiteBloke (31 Jan 2012)

Had a phone call today from an Asian lady claiming to be from BT, says there are problems at the exchange and that my line is showing lots of errors. She then tried to talk me through downloading and installing AMMYY which is a perfectly legit remote desktop software. This of course will give them access to your pc   

Bt will never ring you with issues like this, and any problems with your line will need checked by your internet service provider.  *DO NOT INSTALL*  The remote desktop software, just waste their time for as long as possible and see who gets the record for keeping them on the phone the longest.   

http://youtu.be/1hsEHRIMeZo


----------



## Tom (31 Jan 2012)

I just had a nice Asian chap telling me my computer was full of Malware too. He kept on about it, and I had to put the phone down after a couple of minutes. He was telling me to turn on my computer so he could talk me through fixing it.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (31 Jan 2012)

A friend near me has just had the same thing Tom so they must be having a blitz on it before the message gets round everywhere.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (31 Jan 2012)

Hey also just had a email sent out at work saying that 'missed delivery' parcel slip are being dropped though doors and to call to rearrange delivery.  Company is WPS - World parcel service.  As soon as you call the connection fee is £128 then £38 a minute.. one of our other hotels got a phone bill for £370!!


----------



## GHNelson (31 Jan 2012)

Hi Gang
This scam has be around for a couple of years in various guises....the caller is usually of Asian accent and either claiming to be a representative of Microsoft or as the other poster AWB states from BT.
I regularly purchase Computer Active..which regularly lets PC users be aware of this type of scam...in all its guises.
The  caller gives you some spiel that your computer has some sort of fault...usually running slow crops up in the conversation.
The ultimate aim is for them to convince you to purchase some sort of software to fix the problem....which you don't have....costing you a fair amount of your hard earned cash if you fall foul to the baloney.
So don't be fooled....tell them to get lost or you will inform the appropriate authority's.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (31 Jan 2012)

Call me Paranoid but I had a text today saying thanks for purchasing life cover with Norton Group which I obviously haven't. Was a 0800 number though with no dial tone hmm. Recently I had reason to clear out my old girls stuff I noticed she had loads of insurance for sky cover, she was already covered with sky. In fact she could have replaced all her equipment many times with the cover she had. Then I realised what was going on all these companies have Sky in the name but don't mention they are not actually sky. They ring ppl up and say they are from sky insurance or similar and it's due for re-newel. I take their numbers now and tell them I will report them for impersonating sky services. My mother was a pensioner and got caught out by a few of these. I give them opportunity to give me their speel and see if they mention at all that are not affiliated or connected to Sky before screaming obscenities at them down the phone.

Sky insurance/Sky insure/Sky lite are all companies that are bad for this.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (31 Jan 2012)

I usually just tell them my wife's just left me or something and start revealing loads of very personal made up secrets. It's fun.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (31 Jan 2012)

I have done similar things in the past, if I'm particularly harassed at work with sales calls I will try and sell them something.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (1 Feb 2012)

AverageWhiteBloke said:
			
		

> I have done similar things in the past, if I'm particularly harassed at work with sales calls I will try and sell them something.



I'm glad I'm not the only one that does that! I've got a craft shop, so I usually offer them bright orange wool and tell them it will match their eyes!


Although I had a great one recently, eco friendly energy of some sort, trying to sell me solar panels which I neither want or can afford! Told him we have a 100% eco friendly energy supply already, we have a giant hamster in a wheel at the back of the shop who powers everything for carrots. He hung up!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (1 Feb 2012)

I have a suspended ceiling partitioning company http://www.excel-ils.co.uk which I guess some of this rubbish comes from. It's a double edge sword, I can check people out for the likes of credit etc but as a Director my information is also available which is why these idiots ask for me by my name which throws me off the scent.

My favourite is pat testing who before explaining who they are or doing it so quick you don't pick up on it ask you to look at a piece of electrical equipment in front of me and tell them what it says on the plug. If I reply nothing (off guard) I get  chapter and verse about the legalities and my responsibility as an employer blah blah etc etc then the cheeky ****s try an sell me pat testing, wrong approach backs up from the off. I then ask them to look up and tell me what kind of ceiling is there and the condition and advise them that providing a clean, happy environment for the staff to work in is important and give them a full break down of the latest offers I have.

Puts the day in sometimes


----------



## hinch (1 Feb 2012)

I do the same depending on what mood i'm in or which company I'm at when they ring I'll either try to sell them better telesales/business management/lead management software or I'll try and sell them LED lighting systems for the office to save them monies on the electricity bill 

or if i'm in a bad mood I just put the phone down and walk off leaving them talking to themselves


----------

